

Show HN: We have updated our page based on your feedback, please check now - gdhillon

Hi All,<p>yesterday got very good feedback from HN Community. Could you guys please check our beta page again and let us know what do you guys think now?<p>http://www.diglig.com/<p>Thanks,
======
imp
I didn't see this the first time, so I'll just give my feedback on this one. I
glanced at it for about 15 seconds, which is probably longer than most average
users will browse it for.

What are the "recommendations" that you offer? If I tweet once a month, and
don't use Facebook, what exactly are you going to offer me as a
recommendation? Even if I used those services a lot, what are you
recommending? Restaurants, movies, books, etc?

~~~
gdhillon
We are consolidating users calendar events and tasks. Then based on data and
user preferences those we can make recommendations such as if you have an
calendar event or tasks called "meeting with Mike tonight" we can recommend
either casual meeting such as "reserve dinner table" or "webex live meeting"
session.

~~~
imp
Thanks for the reply. That doesn't sound useful to me. Maybe I'm not your
target demographic though.

~~~
gdhillon
Imp, do you use task or to-do list applications such as Producteev or Astrid?
If not then how do you manage your tasks or calendar events?

------
Random_Person
My only response is that the email box is below the fold. I see "Stay Tuned"
at the bottom of the page, and have no motivation to scroll down.

~~~
gdhillon
Thanks RandomPerson, we'll fix that.

------
gdhillon
Guys, I would appreciate if you can provide some feedback such as does the
page explains the idea, the design etc.

Thanks,

